# 150 Forum Manual



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

I need someone who has had experience on the Forum Manual. I need to know if its good for getting lift(air) on a jump as well as rails and jibs. also, Have you ever heard of the Burton Veridct or Burton Indie? If you have which one should I get out of the Three if I want good all around Park riding both Jumps and Rails.


----------

